# I suppose tax payers should fund this as well?



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

http://m.ksl.com/index/story/sid/29716198?mobile_direct=y

At least PETA recognized there were no 'next of kin'!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/79561-peta-makes-me-laugh.html


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

And this http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/79577-peta-proposes-roadside.html

You have to be pretty quick at posting any ksl stories on here that are outdoor related


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

berrysblaster said:


> http://m.ksl.com/index/story/sid/29716198?mobile_direct=y
> 
> At least PETA recognized there were no 'next of kin'!


Next of kin are working at PETA!


----------

